# Problems loading pictures through "Manage Attachments"



## RootyTootoot (May 23, 2007)

In the last couple of days i've had difficulties loading pictures through the "Manage Attachments" . Never had problems before. I posted this thread because i noticed a couple of comments in other threads by others to the same effect and wondered if this might be a general problem? If this thread is in the wrong place apologies and please move/delete, mods.


----------



## Arundo Donax (Oct 25, 2007)

Likewise same problem. I'm certain that my images are small enough in terms of pixels and size and I've been able to post a photo before.

Interestingly, I can no longer view the photo I posted before, even though the attachement manager shows space occupied by it.


----------



## Reedsplinter (Jul 28, 2007)

Mods have been aware of this problem for some days now, but no news of a fix.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Yes, we are aware and trying to fix it.

I would like to show you a picture of it being fixed, but I can't.


----------



## RootyTootoot (May 23, 2007)

Pete Thomas said:


> Yes, we are aware and trying to fix it.
> 
> I would like to show you a picture of it being fixed, but I can't.


 Thank you.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Pete Thomas said:


> Yes, we are aware and trying to fix it.
> 
> I would like to show you a picture of it being fixed, but I can't.


How's this......
:bsod::violent1::tongue2:


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*Problems "Manage Attachments" resolved.*

The problem had to do with the recent upgrading to vBulletin version 3.6.9.

Rather than upgrading directly on the top of existing version, (this time) I followed warnings and built the new version to a temporary directory. That meant that multitude of files had to be moved manually, and something went wrong with attachments the first time.

You should be able to upload new attachments now, and all old attachments should be visible now. If not, let me know by email or report here.

Sorry of the confusion,
- Harri


----------



## RootyTootoot (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Problems "Manage Attachments" resolved.*



Harri Rautiainen said:


> You should be able to upload new attachments now, and all old attachments should be visible now. If not, let me know by email or report here.
> 
> Sorry of the confusion,
> - Harri


Thank you, Harri.  Will report back when i have uploaded my picture of Grumps in a toga.


----------



## RootyTootoot (May 23, 2007)

Still can't upload my very amusing toga picture through "Manage Attachments"


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Should work now:


----------



## RootyTootoot (May 23, 2007)

It does work now. Thank you, Harri.


----------



## Reedsplinter (Jul 28, 2007)

Free at last free at last. I've been wanting to upload this for days! Can't remember why, though. . . .


----------

